# How to fix fertilizer burn on grass



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

My mother had someone apply a weed and feed fertilizer to her lawn and they burned it. There are brown patches all over the lawn now. The damage is pretty bad. I tried watering it out but it didn't work so well. What are my other options to repair the lawn? any help is appreciated. Thank You.

I'm not sure how to add pictures.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

JVM1120 said:


> My mother had someone apply a weed and feed fertilizer to her lawn and they burned it. There are brown patches all over the lawn now. The damage is pretty bad. I tried watering it out but it didn't work so well. What are my other options to repair the lawn? any help is appreciated. Thank You.
> 
> I'm not sure how to add pictures.


I'd say time and patience


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I'd say time and patience


+1

Not much you can do except wait. If you have a KBG lawn it'll eventually repair itself.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Keep watering it and wait. It may or may not bounce back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

chrismar said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say time and patience
> ...


It's mostly ryegrass.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We need pictures. Could be fungus...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like fungus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

g-man said:


> That looks like fungus.


I assumed it was from the fertilizer not being applied properly. It happened right after. How do I know if it's fungus and what's the best way to treat it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you know how much fertilizer was applied? What type of fertilizer and the size of the yard? Normally when too much fertilizer is applied you will see deep green tall areas around the dead area. You will also see the path they took with the spreader. This doesn't look like fertilizer burn to me.

How long ago was the application? Do you know the grass type? Was the crabgrass there before? How did it look before? What you want the end result (something green or augusta national)? Lastly, how much time, money and effort you want to spend on this (pick only two)?

I'm asking a lot of questions to help you formulate a plan.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

JVM1120 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like fungus.
> ...


If it went from green to dead within 24-48 hours then you've most likely got fertilizer burn (and the weed killer probably contributed to it). Didn't the company applying this tell your mom to water it in after it was applied? That looks dead as can be to me. With PRG you could probably reseed right now with this moderate August weather.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> JVM1120 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


^^^^^

Lightly manual thatch rake then prg. 2 to 3 weeks poof. Just like magic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> Do you know how much fertilizer was applied? What type of fertilizer and the size of the yard? Normally when too much fertilizer is applied you will see deep green tall areas around the dead area. You will also see the path they took with the spreader. This doesn't look like fertilizer burn to me.
> 
> How long ago was the application? Do you know the grass type? Was the crabgrass there before? How did it look before? What you want the end result (something green or augusta national)? Lastly, how much time, money and effort you want to spend on this (pick only two)?
> 
> I'm asking a lot of questions to help you formulate a plan.


I don't mind the questions. I appreciate the help. I'm not sure how much fertilizer they applied or what brand they used. I know it was a weed and feed type product. After it was applied they said not to water it for a few days to make sure the weed killer in the fertilizer has a chance to work. It needs to stick to the weeds otherwise you're just applying a fertilizer. The yard is 49' x 58' with a small walkway down the one side of the house.

Last year she had the ground in the back yard leveled and grass seed planted. The grass is mostly ryegrass and was very green. There were weeds in the grass but not a ton of them. It was enough to try and kill them before they started spreading. She also has a small dog that goes in her yard but I don't think he could do damage like that.

It's been about 3 or 4 weeks since it was applied. I noticed the damage started right after. I live in NJ where it's been humid and raining a lot the last few weeks and I still don't see any improvement. I'd like to keep the cost down as much as possible. It doesn't have to be a golf course, I'm just looking for something green that looks nice for her to enjoy.

I have another family member who works at a local outdoor equipment store. I could get a de-thatcher, core aerator, and overseeder pretty cheap... if not free. I'll be honest though I don't know much about lawn care or I would have done the work myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> JVM1120 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I notice it started to get brown patches right after it was applied. No, they told her because it was a weed and feed type product to wait a few days and give the weed killer a chance to stick to the weeds and kill them. wait 2 or 3 days then water it how you normally would. I live in NJ where it's been hot and humid, raining almost every other day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

it looks so patchy that it would be something other than fertilizer burn as previously noted. In my experience, unless you did it completely wrong, fertilizer burn occurs most often when you spill fertilizer on the ground as opposed to killing half the yard like this.

I also know you do not apply weed and feed in the dead of summer because it does stress things. You only show us a section, is the entire yard dead?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> it looks so patchy that it would be something other than fertilizer burn as previously noted. In my experience, unless you did it completely wrong, fertilizer burn occurs most often when you spill fertilizer on the ground as opposed to killing half the yard like this.
> 
> I also know you do not apply weed and feed in the dead of summer because it does stress things. You only show us a section, is the entire yard dead?


Mostly the front of the yard like in the 1st photo. A little along the side not in the picture. The back is ok for the most part. She also has an intex pool set up on compacted soil/sand that's not shown. I just assumed it was mostly the fertalizer doing it. It looks horrible so i'd like to try and fix it.

What's the best way to fix it?


----------

